# It will never end.... 2.0l Stroker AEB ct6058 the list goes on



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

*It will never end.... 2.0l Stroker AEB ct6062 the list goes on*

Well I decided to start up a new build thread over here since my last one was black holed. I will start this out saying that I am not affiliated with a shop so this is not a means of selling my own products. If something interests you shoot me a PM and I can point you in the right direction. On to the fun stuff..

This build started off as an average big turbo build and snowballed from there. It will never be completely finished in my eyes. In 2010 I did the Precision 5857, 870cc Uni tune and drop in IE rods. *I offed the Precision unit because I had a terrible experience with them and I will never recommend them to anyone.* That stage was done on a budget people may have some things to say on a few of the parts used. The car put down 350whp on 24psi with the stock AWP head and just rods in the bottom end. Stock intake manifold and throttle body were on the car along with an evo 9 fmic. I wasn't thrilled with the power I made so I began stage 2. I took the car off the road in fall of 2010 and have since been fabbing and acquiring parts. Now onto the fun stuff....

Peloquin Install











































































































Round 1 on the block build































































Almost ready for install































































Keeping it all cool. 









Stage 1 finished.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Might as well get onto the next stage....After setting a budget for the first round I decided that you can't have any fun doing it like that haha. Anyways onto the parts.

Started off with some fun stuff. I ran the Tru Boost the entire time and really liked it so I went with all AEM stuff so it will match. I am ditching the head unit from the center console and I am probably going to put an aftermarket one in the glovebox. So I am going to run the gauges in the upper single din spot and then I got a single din cubby for the middle.



















Onto some engine goodies. Big thanks to Issam at INA Engineering for the hook up on all of the internals. :wave:




























Individual pictures of these goodies will be taken soon.











Some intake manifold goodness. More details will be spilled once I make some more headway on it. 





































No more lip.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

save


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

...


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

last one. more updates tonight.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

:beer::beer: looking good... i wanna see numbers!


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

comp turbo 6058??


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> comp turbo 6058??


Yes I have been talking with Justin over there. Seems like a super legit guy. The pricing he is offering is really hard to pass up and from what I have heard they seem to be pretty good turbos. Precision screwed me around quite a bit when I had my 5857. Treated me like some 16 year old who was clueless when we were trying to get to the bottom of the oil seap/burning issue.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Some more info. Also some nice Golf R photos...http://hausofdub.com


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good man :thumbup:

Just out of curiosity, do you have a dyno sheet of your last setup? It'd make a nice before and after comparison when you're all done as well.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

burkechrs1 said:


> Looks good man :thumbup:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you have a dyno sheet of your last setup? It'd make a nice before and after comparison when you're all done as well.


I do. I don't have a it picture of it though. Its just hanging out in my desk. Once I dyno with the new setup I will post them both.


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

INA :thumbup:
Got my stroker kit from them too and no it never ends.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

TurboJOSH said:


> INA :thumbup:
> Got my stroker kit from them too and no it never ends.


I already have plans for the next phase once the front half is done. :sly:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> I already have plans for the next phase once the front half is done. :sly:


:snowcool:


----------



## ohiofatben (Nov 19, 2005)

Sounds pretty gay.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BMP20th said:


> I already have plans for the next phase once the front half is done. :sly:


4-Motion what?:thumbup:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> 4-Motion what?:thumbup:


such claims can neither be confirmed or denied.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

alpha_omega said:


> such claims can neither be confirmed or denied.


I beg to differ............ :wave:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm In opcorn: hey nice intake manifold I got the same one:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> 4-Motion what?:thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

niceeeee, you got any pics of the inside of the ADR runners?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

MKIII_96 said:


> niceeeee, you got any pics of the inside of the ADR runners?


I can snap some pictures. Any specific views you want?


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking in from where it mounts on the head. I just wanna see the difference between these and regular runners.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

MKIII_96 said:


> Looking in from where it mounts on the head. I just wanna see the difference between these and regular runners.


Gotcha give me a day or two :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

MKIII_96 said:


> niceeeee, you got any pics of the inside of the ADR runners?


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

dub tek said:


> I beg to differ............ :wave:


youre cheating! :laugh:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

hopefully it fits 
31x12x3
Going to run 2.5in pipes on the hot cold side and 3in pipes on the cold side.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

it will fit for sure with a jetta front the gti front will be a little tough :laugh::thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5334299-Thoughts-on-3-BT-ic-piping


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> it will fit for sure with a jetta front the gti front will be a little tough :laugh::thumbup:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5334299-Thoughts-on-3-BT-ic-piping


i am hoping not having the ac condenser will help me a little bit :laugh:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

some billetness :thumbup:


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet setup! The Peloquin is by far my favorite mod I've done to my car. Straight as an arrow.



BMP20th said:


> i am hoping not having the ac condenser will help me a little bit :laugh:


Here is my Precision 750 intercooler with the AC condenser still in. 31.5" L x 10.3" H x 3.5" D

It's a pretty rough fit haha


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

It will be for sale once I get the other transmission setup

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

That looks like a pretty mischievous  there. Something must be up your sleeve...


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

K20017 said:


> That looks like a pretty mischievous  there. Something must be up your sleeve...


Indeed haha 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Debating on the turbo now. Looking into hta35r

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> Debating on the turbo now. Looking into hta35r
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk




Go EFR 7670 please!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> Go EFR 7670 please!!!


Who has one in stock? 7670 Back orders from SEPT 20*10* (note 2010) have not be fullfilled yet.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Who has one in stock? 7670 Back orders from SEPT 20*10* (note 2010) have not be fullfilled yet.


Definitely not trying to wait for the EFR unless they have a for sure date and its before summer. :beer:


----------



## boostindub v2.0 (Jan 29, 2012)

did you get your cams?? when will you get your motor together. Im haveing trouble getting my built motor in time. :banghead: :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

boostindub v2.0 said:


> did you get your cams?? when will you get your motor together. Im haveing trouble getting my built motor in time. :banghead: :beer:



No cams yet. Waiting for IE to get them back in stock. Whenever that may be. I assume that will be the hold up on the project. 

I am taking the motor to the machine shop in the next week or two for all of the machine work then assembling it myself.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> No cams yet. Waiting for IE to get them back in stock. Whenever that may be. I assume that will be the hold up on the project.
> 
> I am taking the motor to the machine shop in the next week or two for all of the machine work then assembling it myself.


Do a search...there was a company that did a post about 4 days ago and said they have IE cams in stock:beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Do a search...there was a company that did a post about 4 days ago and said they have IE cams in stock:beer:


they were gone with in a hour


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Twopnt016v said:


> Do a search...there was a company that did a post about 4 days ago and said they have IE cams in stock:beer:


I pmed them and they all sold in like 5 minutes. I was pissed haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> I pmed them and they all sold in like 5 minutes. I was pissed haha
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Check with [email protected] last I know he had a couple:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> Check with [email protected] last I know he had a couple:thumbup:


thats who we are talking about. he told me they were all spoken for.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> thats who we are talking about. he told me they were all spoken for.


oh sorry


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Update


Dropping the block and the head off at the machine shop this afternoon. Looking at about 3 weeks and I should have it back. 

-Bore over
-Line bore the mains
-Decking
-Hot tank
-Balance rotating assembly
-Cut the valve seats
-New valve guides

Once I get it back I will be assembly everything and prepping it for the install. Then I can finish up where I left off on the new engine harness. :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

some teaser action


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

my buddy was playing around with solidworks...


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> my buddy was playing around with solidworks...


good stuff eace:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

:yawn: all talk and nothin to show for it...


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

I want more pics!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

alpha_omega said:


> :yawn: all talk and nothin to show for it...


i know im itching to get the motor back so i can begin assembly. after that everything will start falling together rather quickly.


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

nice look sgood, cant wait to see it!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

fatdubs fatman said:


> nice look sgood, cant wait to see it!


 better order some stuff for the golf r so you can hang


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Going to be starting on the intake manifold this week. Also picking up some end mills so I can finish the coil pack adapter. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

To get your money's worth out of all these engine parts I would suggest a bigger turbo then just one thats 2mm bigger then ur last.


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

This makes me want to get myy car done.: banghead: 
Damn man didnt know u had a build going on to. Looks very very promising:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> To get your money's worth out of all these engine parts I would suggest a bigger turbo then just one thats 2mm bigger then ur last.


 I am looking for a decent power band though. I don't want to spool at 5k. The 6262 seems to be in the 5k range from what people have been telling me. Where would the hta35r spool roughly?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

one_fast_vw said:


> This makes me want to get myy car done.: banghead:
> Damn man didnt know u had a build going on to. Looks very very promising:thumbup:


 Yah my last build thread was black holed haha. So I decided it was time for a new one in the 1.8t forum. The regulars in the 20thgli forum didn't have a whole lot of technical input 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate u seeing this make me want to redo mine. I havent even drove mine yet.:laugh:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> I am looking for a decent power band though. I don't want to spool at 5k. The 6262 seems to be in the 5k range from what people have been telling me. Where would the hta35r spool roughly?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 According to Garrett their new GTX3576R spools like a 30R and makes 35R power, could be an option, the HTA turbos are supposed to spool pretty good too


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> According to Garrett their new GTX3576R spools like a 30R and makes 35R power, could be an option, the HTA turbos are supposed to spool pretty good too


 Ill have to look into that. Are they available now or are they on the same page as the efr stuff?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

How much power are you shooting for? lookin into the gt3076r. i'm sure you'd see well into 400whp with your mods and that turbo :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

I thought the 50 trim was god status :laugh:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Not in the market for a new turbo so idk the status of them being available or not. 

This is a good little article on the GTX3576R tho. 
http://www.enginebasics.com/Advanced Engine Tuning/Garrett GTX3576R.html


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> I thought the 50 trim was god status :laugh:


 it is ahahaha


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> How much power are you shooting for? lookin into the gt3076r. i'm sure you'd see well into 400whp with your mods and that turbo :thumbup:


 550+


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Not in the market for a new turbo so idk the status of them being available or not.
> 
> This is a good little article on the GTX3576R tho.
> http://www.enginebasics.com/Advanced Engine Tuning/Garrett GTX3576R.html


 Read the article sounds pretty interesting. I messaged Issam for some pricing and availability


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to see this build moving! I was wondering about details after I spoke to you weeks ago. 

PS I think my friend will be getting a hold of you about the title. (MK2)


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

lorge1989 said:


> Good to see this build moving! I was wondering about details after I spoke to you weeks ago.
> 
> PS I think my friend will be getting a hold of you about the title. (MK2)


 He hit me up like 2 weeks ago and said he was going out of town for a minute. Just waiting to hear back from him. :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616176-so-i-dyno-d-my-car-today-to-get-a-baseline.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616176-so-i-dyno-d-my-car-today-to-get-a-baseline.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

I know a guy with an evo making 715 on an hta3582, that fsi js barely making it flinch lol


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

turbo is on order. should be shipping out by the end of next week.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

which did you choose?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

MKIII_96 said:


> which did you choose?


comp


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> comp


make a -3 line :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> make a -3 line :thumbup:


this :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

-3 feed then normal return? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

yes -3 feed with ether a oil restrictor or regulator and -10 return


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Comp turbos need a -3 feed!? Really? But do ok with our standard -10 drain and standard sized drain hole on the pan? You'd know Chad


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Comp turbos need a -3 feed!? Really? But do ok with our standard -10 drain and standard sized drain hole on the pan? You'd know Chad


yes sir and a oil restrictor .... or you can just go oil less :laugh:
http://www.compturbo.com/faq

and a healthy 20v should have around 60 psi at 60 mph at full temp and around 70 psi at idle when cold 20 when up to temp at idle ... that is considered high for a comp .. a friends built rb25 only makes 40 at full temp at 60 mph and 15 at idle at full temp ..

juan from Jan performance in PR said he uses a -4 line with a regulator and no oil restrictor


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> yes sir and a oil restrictor .... or you can just go oil less :laugh:
> http://www.compturbo.com/faq
> 
> and a healthy 20v should have around 60 psi at 60 mph at full temp and around 70 psi at idle when cold 20 when up to temp at idle ... that is considered high for a comp .. a friends built rb25 only makes 40 at full temp at 60 mph and 15 at idle at full temp ..
> ...


any info on what Jan is running and where he got it? ill shoot him a message on fb too


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Jan also only drags his car and doesn't daily drive it...not enough time to blow the seals


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> Jan also only drags his car and doesn't daily drive it...not enough time to blow the seals


jan also builds street cars for customers :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> jan also builds street cars for customers :thumbup:


No word back from Jan yet. I did a quick google search with not a lot of luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Good thread from a fellow 2.0l BT 20V user :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> No word back from Jan yet. I did a quick google search with not a lot of luck.


you can try ask him here https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000129533295&sk=photos


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> you can try ask him here https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000129533295&sk=photos


yah i posted on his wall. not trying to blow him up and be annoying haha :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Good thread from a fellow 2.0l BT 20V user :thumbup:


:beer: thanks


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

order the rest of the tooling for the machine to get the intake manifold buttoned up along with the 2.0t coil pack adapter...so i am in hangout until the UPS man shows up.

still waiting on a torque plate so the machine shop can finish up the motor.

in the meantime we have been fooling around with this :heart:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

more info on the above picture can be found here.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5382321


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

made some progress with the coil adapter.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Spent an hour this morning going through your co-workers build thread... very nice :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> Spent an hour this morning going through your co-workers build thread... very nice :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: He is hoping to have the sheet metal for the rear pan done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

some progress last night and today.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Inb4IEcopysyouradapterplate


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Inb4IEcopysyouradapterplate


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Got the measurements all figured out for the intake manifold. Putting the 3 inch holes in the backing plate for the velocity stacks should be fun...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

bit of an update. scored some of these  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eering-V1-Street-Strip-cams&fb_source=message


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

BMP20th said:


> bit of an update. scored some of these
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eering-V1-Street-Strip-cams&fb_source=message


 scoorrrreeeeeeee


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

MKIII_96 said:


> scoorrrreeeeeeee


 I know right. Got super lucky haha


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

BMP20th said:


> I know right. Got super lucky haha


 trolling vortex finally pays off? lol


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

alpha_omega said:


> trolling vortex finally pays off? lol


 Wertz trolled for me haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Were did you get the intake mani I need one.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Sourced pieces from all over and made it work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

damn i need to find one. i dont feel like paying for a sem


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

one_fast_vw said:


> damn i need to find one. i dont feel like paying for a sem


I have close to the cost of a Sem into this one. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> I have close to the cost of a Sem into this one.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Lol!! Me to


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

$150 on the runners
$160 on the velocity stacks
$250 on the plenum
$30 for the plate

That's just raw materials. I had to snatch up a couple end mills to make it all work. Not to mention the AEB and other RMR stuff I decided not to use haha.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> $150 on the runners
> $160 on the velocity stacks
> $250 on the plenum
> $30 for the plate
> ...


$250 for the Plenum
$30 on the plate
$400 on my old abd manifold we cut apart for the runners
$200 in labor

Total was $880


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good. When I saw that pic of the Mk2 cage and rear driveshaft loop, I thought it was your 20th with quattro, jealousy! haha. Are you tracking this car or just some street fun?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

K20017 said:


> Looks good. When I saw that pic of the Mk2 cage and rear driveshaft loop, I thought it was your 20th with quattro, jealousy! haha. Are you tracking this car or just some street fun?


Street fun is the plan :beer:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

assuming you ever hook up


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

alpha_omega said:


> assuming you ever hook up


im just trying to pop wheelies


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> im just trying to pop wheelies


e-brake wheelies FTW!!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

this came today


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

need more updates!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Things were put on hold for a minute. Getting back to it. More updates to come. :beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Need one of those blankets for my turbo. Got a 5558 in the mail. Only problem was the inlet cover was busted in shipping or prior to. :facepalm: Way to go guys!
:heart: Your build Almost the same thing Im going to do. Minus the AWD, but who know right?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

mock up


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

I don think the turbo is big enough....lol :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Even the guy on the left is looking at it like that thing is crazy


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

its only a 6062


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

So, you are going to do all this work and use an SPA mani?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

That's not a SPA manifold. 

I hate my SPA manifold. It has a huge crack in it. They all crack. They're junk. Not to mention the HORRIBLE design. We did a test between the SPA manifold and our Black Label Tubular manifold. The tubular manifold spooled 3-3.5k rpms faster than the SPA, and sustained boost instead of fluctuating.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> So, you are going to do all this work and use an SPA mani?


Its a kinetic. For now that is what I am using since I already had it from the last go around. Tubular is in the future. Money doesn't grown on trees..


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Minor updates.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the hard lines Sav. :beer:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

BMP20th said:


> mock up


 Stumbled across this on Fatdubs.  Good Got Damn! That turbo could eat a baby.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> $250 for the Plenum
> $30 on the plate
> $400 on my old abd manifold we cut apart for the runners
> $200 in labor
> ...


 more than a SEM into it lol 

I paid 799 for mine brand new, tax in. 

build is looking good!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

been making some solid progress. look for some updates tomorrow night. :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> been making some solid progress. look for some updates tomorrow night. :beer:


 dont forget the -3 oil feed line :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> dont forget the -3 oil feed line :thumbup:


 it has been noted. thanks for the insight dude :beer::thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

played around with some intake pieces this morning.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that timing belt doesn't look 100% right....


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

alpha_omega said:


> that timing belt doesn't look 100% right....


 That picture was pre tension. Its global garage approved.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

some progress. 



















IE shifter bracket bushings.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

waiting on UPS now. getting very close.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMP20th said:


> waiting on UPS now. getting very close.


Nice hang out spot looks nice to chill and have a couple beers and talk about cars :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Yah its nice to have a overly large garage space. It is a 3 car garage that is almost 2 cars deep. 

Got some parts from the UPS guy today.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

engine almost brings tears to my eyes. SOO Nice.

A couple pics back it looked like you were fabbing a cage in the golf that had cutout for a rear driveshaft, are you doing a haldex swap into it?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

haldex is in the future not this year though.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

getting closer..making its way to the door.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: - not only for the build but the sweet pics too.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good job dude. Keep up the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

it keeps getting better and better. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for the compliments guys :beer::beer:

lots of work to be done this weekend. h20 is getting very close.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey wait a minute... do I see a pearl white coupe quattro lurking in the corner? Next project?


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> Hey wait a minute... do I see a pearl white coupe quattro lurking in the corner? Next project?


Indeed. Its getting the 3.6 v8 treatment.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

BMP20th said:


> Indeed. Its getting the 3.6 v8 treatment.


 Nice :thumbup: My bro has a 90 coupe that's a project daily... 20V 5cyl with the bag of snakes headers and cams. He's thinking about the V8 swap too :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMP20th said:


> Indeed. Its getting the 3.6 v8 treatment.


 why not put a real v8 in it  jus kidding .. on a v8 note a twin turbo boss mustang i did made 467 wheel @ 2 psi only taking it to 6k and still dialing in the tune


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

chromed valve cover nuts. compliments of sav 











now for the fun part.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

made some hard lines last night.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

getting fancy.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

its alive. :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Not the best video but this thing spins for a while after the engine is off. :thumb up: Curious to see how it will spool on the road.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

should be ready to road test this weekend


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds pretty good hopefully I'll be on the road this week as well heading to H20:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> Sounds pretty good hopefully I'll be on the road this week as well heading to H20:thumbup:


 :beer::beer: 

Break in is going well. Making some minor fueling tweaks with unisettings


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

How is the car running on UNI? I saw that you have the big ie cams, and when I asked them about those they said I would have to send my ecu in and it would take up to 3 weeks to come up with a tune.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

It runs pretty good. I just had to add some fuel to get rid of leaning out/bucking during on and off throttle. It seems much smoother now. Pulls like a raped ape and I haven't played with any timing yet.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice can't wait to see some numbers on the dyno :thumbup:
Don't blow it up like I did to my build :facepalm:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome. Interested in a dyno, or some good vids!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Whats the spool like on that thing? I'm working on a ct5558 2.1l build right now. Curious.:heart:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

I am seeing 30psi at about 4800 rpm. I have about 10psi by 4,000. I am incredibly happy with the responsiveness out of the Comp Turbo. I previously had the precision 5857 and I am happy its gone. I would never recommend them to anyone. 


On a side not. If anyone is interested in the wiring products hit up these guys. I bough all my stuff local and now they are slowing building the site up. Super quality stuff!!
http://www.elementrex.com/


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you relocate your coolant & power steering? Engine looks very clean, Appears you also reloacated the battery. 

Make a walk through video?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

jedge1.8t said:


> Did you relocate your coolant & power steering? Engine looks very clean, Appears you also reloacated the battery.
> 
> Make a walk through video?


The coolant bottle is gone and I used the moroso inline filler neck in place of it. The ps reservoir is under the passenger side frame rail. You can access it behind the head light. The battery was replaced with a braille battery 



















Wastegate hardlines. 










PS Reservoir


















Intake Welding









Minor mods









AN goodness









Downpipe Fab


















Some of these may have already been posted....









AN breathers and the custom coil pack adapter plate.









Where it all happens









Braille









Details


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice! I'm looking forward to the progress on this one!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

looking really good but I predict you'll eventually regret your choice in turbo to manifold hardware.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Budsdubbin said:


> looking really good but I predict you'll eventually regret your choice in turbo to manifold hardware.


 Already gone. I grabbed some stage 8 stuff. Haha


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Build looks outstanding.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Three3Se7en said:


> Build looks outstanding.


 thanks...have some tricks up my sleeve for this winter. :beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great work!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

carsluTT said:


> great work!


 :beer:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Sweet set up!


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats new with this build, throw us some dynos or driving videos


----------



## bscahel0502 (Dec 5, 2006)

jedge1.8t said:


> Whats new with this build, throw us some dynos or driving videos


Yah!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

jedge1.8t said:


> Whats new with this build, throw us some dynos or driving videos


Snow is currently flying so driving videos will not happen until spring due to the excessive amount of salt NE Ohio uses.

I do plan on trailering it over to the dyno at some point this winter. Once I do I will be sure to provide an update. :beer:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

BMP20th said:


> Snow is currently flying so driving videos will not happen until spring due to the excessive amount of salt NE Ohio uses.


There's an understatement if I've ever read one lol


BMP20th said:


> I do plan on trailering it over to the dyno at some point this winter. Once I do I will be sure to provide an update. :beer:


ill believe it when i see it :thumbdown:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I like that custom coil pack adapter plate. That's the only thing stoping me from ordering an ANG valve cover...


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

awesome build and bad as$ car bro:beer::beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:
gets my approval


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> I like that custom coil pack adapter plate. That's the only thing stoping me from ordering an ANG valve cover...


first time a single person has said anything about it haha. thanks man :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> :thumbup:
> gets my approval


:wave:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

BMP20th said:


> first time a single person has said anything about it haha. thanks man :beer:


I pay attention to details 

Would you be willing to make another? If so lets make a deal, send me a PM.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> I pay attention to details
> 
> Would you be willing to make another? If so lets make a deal, send me a PM.


I made it on a manual bridgeport so I have several hours into it. It would probably be more cost effective to contact Issam or 034 and see if they can do one.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Back from the dead....Just figured I would give a quick update. 

I had a lot of plans for winter projects however starting my new job I have had zero time. So I had to adjust the game plan and focus on a few minor details. 

- Diesel Geek Short Throw is en route
- Tidy up coolant lines
- Add the 5 Bar AEM Tru Boost Sensor
- Revising the tune with Unitronic

If all goes well it will be at SOWO. I will post some more updates this weekend when I am finally able to get back into the garage :beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

scored at pull a part this weekend....$127 haha:beer:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Do I smell a haldex swap coming soon?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

that coil plate is really nice, who made that for you?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

that damn 20th drive yet? 


i need to start on the V8 soon



or maybe ill just charge the battery and prep the slicks


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

carsluTT said:


> that coil plate is really nice, who made that for you?


I made it myself. Just used a manual bridgeport to do it.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you going for a 6 speed Trans swap too?

Plans for a lsd?
Haldex controller?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

I will source a 6 speed from a tt. Not sure on the diffs right out of the gate. I will probably keep them stock for at least 1 season. I do plan on doing some sort of controller. Still doing some research and haven't decided on which one.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to have a fhb Trans, i would of donated it for a good cause haha, i highly recommend a lsd while your there, benefits will be better than a controller in my opinion.

Driven a controller r32 they seem only good for off the line starts
didn't feel much of difference in handling except i could accelerate out very slightly earlier out if a corner. An lsd would be more ideal for that though i recon.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

jedge1.8t said:


> I used to have a fhb Trans, i would of donated it for a good cause haha, i highly recommend a lsd while your there, benefits will be better than a controller in my opinion.
> 
> Driven a controller r32 they seem only good for off the line starts
> didn't feel much of difference in handling except i could accelerate out very slightly earlier out if a corner. An lsd would be more ideal for that though i recon.


I really liked the peloquin in my 02m..it made a night and day difference. It just makes it a little sketchy spinning both tires on the highway. I appreciate the input :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

The race controllers do more than just off the line start assistance :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...R32-Mk1-TT&p=70655468&viewfull=1#post70655468


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

They did help with cornering yes, but i feel a LSD in the rear would be more beneficial, , combination would obviously be the tits, especially on this build but that's $$$$


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

If you have a lot of power, you will get TQ steer if you don't do the front diff as well.

Really the progression should be:

haldex controller > rear diff > front diff

It also depends on what you want. If you want your car to feel more like a rear wheel drive car then only do the back and a haldex controller. If you want to get rid of torque steer then you need the front as well. If you have the money, do them both. :thumbup:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with you, but if it were me i would put rear lsd first because i like torque steer


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> If you have a lot of power, you will get TQ steer if you don't do the front diff as well.
> 
> Really the progression should be:
> 
> ...


 That is probably going to be the plan of attack. Controller first and then if I am installing 1 diff I may as well do them both. I will probably stick with peloquin again as they treated me very well the first time around for the 02m.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

BMP20th said:


> That is probably going to be the plan of attack. Controller first and then if I am installing 1 diff I may as well do them both. I will probably stick with peloquin again as they treated me very well the first time around for the 02m.


 just so you know, the rear diff is much easier to do then the front  but kudos if you can afford both at the same time :thumbup: 

peloquin and quaife are really the same product...


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

No Wavetrac love? I was under the impression that this was the only one out of the three that doesn't suffer from no-load wheel spin... 

Good thread on diff's... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905850-peloquin-vs-wavetrac-vs-quaife


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Wavetrac has friction plates that will need to be adjusted/replaced. I have no personal experience on how often or how expensive this could be? 

Peloquin/Quaife are set it and forget it, similar to how audi torsen works. 

I know people make a big deal about how Wavetrac is 'always engaged' and by design they are correct, but how many times and for how long is one wheel really off the ground? By no means am I against wavetrac LSD's, merely stating facts/opinion about both products. 

Since most of us use these as DD's get the one you can get the best deal on as it will be substantially better then an open diff :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

All_Euro said:


> No Wavetrac love? I was under the impression that this was the only one out of the three that doesn't suffer from no-load wheel spin...
> 
> Good thread on diff's... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905850-peloquin-vs-wavetrac-vs-quaife


 wavetrac will get a :thumbup: from me. Have never ran with pelquin but I have heard they can create a snake oscillation on high fwd powered cars. My LSD has been rock solid.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> No Wavetrac love? I was under the impression that this was the only one out of the three that doesn't suffer from no-load wheel spin...
> 
> Good thread on diff's... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4905850-peloquin-vs-wavetrac-vs-quaife


 I looked at the wavetracs but they were pretty new when I did the lsd in my car. The reviews back in 2009/10 were mixed. I contacted peloquin and he offered me a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> ...Since most of us use these as DD's get the one you can get the best deal on as it will be substantially better then an open diff :thumbup:


 Fair enough. I live at the foothills of the Rocky Mountains and am in a strange sort of weather belt… it can literally be snowing and freezing cold one day and chinooking and melting the next. So that combined with biking and boarding makes me look at traction details pretty closely. Any of those diffs would be a vast improvement over stock - no doubt :beer: 




Gulfstream said:


> wavetrac will get a :thumbup: from me. Have never ran with pelquin but I have heard they can create a snake oscillation on high fwd powered cars. My LSD has been rock solid.


 Nice to hear from someone who has a Wavetrac and uses it. The Kazz looks pretty sweet too but they don't make the rear diff for Haldexed systems as far as I know. 




BMP20th said:


> I looked at the wavetracs but they were pretty new when I did the lsd in my car. The reviews back in 2009/10 were mixed. I contacted peloquin and he offered me a deal I couldn't refuse.


 Hey, a deal you can't refuse is a deal you can't refuse  In that thread I linked the Peloquin was getting a lot of love too - I was just curious on how you made your choice or what kind of feedback others might have. Awesome build BTW :thumbup:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> Fair enough. I live at the foothills of the Rocky Mountains and am in a strange sort of weather belt… it can literally be snowing and freezing cold one day and chinooking and melting the next.


 sounds like north east ohio :laugh:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Had the car out Saturday... All I can say is :laugh::laugh::laugh: Its pretty awesome. First time I really got on it since the break in. 

The slicks helped a good amount however I am now laying down 2 solid black marks on the road when I hit boost in 3rd gear. 4th seems to have more traction but may still be spinning a bit. 

I need to get dynoed for a baseline and then play with the timing and overall tune a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Hellz yeah! :thumbup: Can't wait to see what mine will do with the 5558.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Still loving this build. Just put a Comp 5858 on my Audi 90 1.8T swap


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Great progress. Keep up the good work. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Also, those power steering hardlines are pretty sweet. I'll have to look into doing something like that someday.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

I am having some issues with the fuel sender. Not sure if anyone else has any experience with these issues or not. 

I am not sure if the unit itself is acting up or if it has something to do with the wiring. It gets pissed when its below a quarter tank of gas. If I turn and the gas sloshes at all the gas gauge goes crazy and I feel a little hesitation/bucking. 

If its above 1/2 its all good. I haven't looked into anything in terms of wiring or using the multimeter on the sending unit.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

BMP20th said:


> scored at pull a part this weekend....$127 haha:beer:


 Get this: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Motion-Hal...g&hash=item2a274d1b1d&clk_rvr_id=475528618221 

For a few more hundred than the blue and orange boxes this one offers so much more. It's plug and play and works incredible. It's what I'm running on my swap. Feel free to come check it out at SoWo if you're coming. My shop isn't going to sell the old style controllers anymore, they're going to recommend this one instead. 





BMP20th said:


> I am having some issues with the fuel sender. Not sure if anyone else has any experience with these issues or not.
> 
> I am not sure if the unit itself is acting up or if it has something to do with the wiring. It gets pissed when its below a quarter tank of gas. If I turn and the gas sloshes at all the gas gauge goes crazy and I feel a little hesitation/bucking.
> 
> If its above 1/2 its all good. I haven't looked into anything in terms of wiring or using the multimeter on the sending unit.


 Is this with the R32 tank?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

He is still on a stock tank


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Get this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Motion-Hal...g&hash=item2a274d1b1d&clk_rvr_id=475528618221
> 
> ...


 
That controller looks very cool. I will have to find you at SoWo to check it out. 

I am not yet swapped with haldex so I am just on my stock tank. I filled it up entirely this weekend and it doesn't seem to get mad. I am only noticing an issue with less than half a tank of fuel.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Bit of an update...

Car seems to be running pretty solid overall. Chasing a few minor drips (power steering mainly). I was running the Aeroquip braided line for my coolant feed and I managed to spring a leak there because the line melted. Swapped that out to a braided stainless line and used DEI fire sleeve to coat it. Also made some changes to the oil return line as well.

I still need to do a remote tuning session with Unitronic to dial in the tune. In boost it seems to be running a bit rich but out of boost (very slight throttle) seems to be running lean. It also wants to hiccup a bit when trying to maintain speed. I know I am going to have some driveability issues there due to the throttle body and the IECVA1's but I am hoping we can iron it out a bit.

Also I have sourced a few more Haldex pieces locally so we should be set for a winter (2013/2014) build. opcorn:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

ic:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

BMP20th said:


> getting fancy.


What kind of wire loom/covering is that? May have said it before, but I missed it :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> What kind of wire loom/covering is that? May have said it before, but I missed it :thumbup:


They are no longer in business... EDITED**


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Minor update. :screwy: 

See everyone at H20i.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

showing up to H2O with no engine and the car on a trailer doesnt count


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

You better hurry. :laugh:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

This tread is pretty awesome.. i must say


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Time to sand. BMP is getting laid down next saturday.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Picked up the special blend...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Motion-Hal...g&hash=item2a274d1b1d&clk_rvr_id=475528618221


Is this compatable with the haldex of the TT?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Some minor updates.

About a month ago we had some turbo issues.










Replacement is on the way and will be here Thursday. Hopefully we can open the waste gate by the end of the long weekend.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

WTF??


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

that compressor took flight


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like containment is not on the priority list at Comp.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

They are blaming it on oil starvation. I was told by them to run a restrictor and now they are telling me not to run it on the replacement. :screwy:

The turbo was out of warranty by 3 months and they wanted me to pay retail for a replacement. I laughed at them on the phone and told them that was not an acceptable answer. We went back and forth for about a week. $1,050 and then $950 for a replacement. Got them down to "cost" at $575 and then told them we have to split that. So I ended up getting a replacement for $275. :laugh:

Anyways the replacement will be here on Thursday and I am going to give it another shot without the restrictor. :thumbup: We shall see.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What absolutely blows my mind is every single turbo company is first to blame that, but yet doesnt not have lubrication requirement listed on their sites.:banghead:

Only exception is Holset, and are very explicit with what they require.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't wait to see it running again!


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Got the new turbo. They sent it as coolant less so only oil. Not sure why. :screwy:

Just sent off an email to see what they want to do. It only took them 6 weeks to get me this one....


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Changing up a couple things....

Motor will be back in this weekend.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Drool...


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

v1 vs v3.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Had to overnight a brake bleeder....:thumbdown: Who would have known r32 bleeders are so scarce. Should be turning the key tonight. I will post up a video later this evening.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you dont need brake bleeders to start the engine!

come on, we want some engine porn! lol


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

alpha_omega said:


> you dont need brake bleeders to start the engine!
> 
> come on, we want some engine porn! lol


I like to have it all finished so when i start it i can drive it haha:laugh:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

BMP20th said:


> I like to have it all finished so when i start it i can drive it haha:laugh:


You don't need brake bleeders to drive! :laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

That doesn't surprise me about your turbo blowing up so far every comp turbo that I have used (4) started to take a dump between 8 and 16 months. Mostly blowing lots of oil but the last one (comp 6062)on a vr6 just stopped making boost. Only to find out the shaft is bent and is touching the housings. And all of the comps were replaced with Garrett's. I will sacrifice some power for reliability


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

When is a turbo not a forced induction device?





When it is a grenade 


J/K, wishing you all the best on your epic build.
:beer::thumbup:


BMP20th said:


> Some minor updates.
> 
> About a month ago we had some turbo issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

V3 pics screams TILTON please!!! :laugh:


Lookn good mang :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

dub tek said:


> V3 pics screams TILTON please!!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Lookn good mang :thumbup:


I know.....I put it all together and I was like meh it still looks cluttered. :thumbdown:

Winter is only a few months away and we know what that means.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

BMP20th said:


> Some minor updates.
> 
> About a month ago we had some turbo issues.


Ive seen that happen with a comp turbo before


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> That doesn't surprise me about your turbo blowing up so far every comp turbo that I have used (4) started to take a dump between 8 and 16 months. Mostly blowing lots of oil but the last one (comp 6062)on a vr6 just stopped making boost. Only to find out the shaft is bent and is touching the housings. And all of the comps were replaced with Garrett's. I will sacrifice some power for reliability


We will see.....I am hoping for the best. If I have terrible issues with this one and they give me some bs. I will destroy their sales haha:laugh:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

See everyone at H20i


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

BMP20th said:


> See everyone at H20i


It looks so clean!! :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Took 1st in the MKIV Wild Class


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn that's clean! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

looked really good when i saw it sunday

nice work:thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> looked really good when i saw it sunday
> 
> nice work:thumbup:


Thanks dude :beer:

We are back to having issues with comp again. I think a GTX3582 is in the near future.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

How is that filter on the oil feed?


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> How is that filter on the oil feed?


Its a -4 Earls inline filter. I just reduced it down to the -3 lines.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

BMP20th said:


> Thanks dude :beer:
> 
> We are back to having issues with comp again. I think a GTX3582 is in the near future.


:facepalm:lol 

do the 30r one.....my car is full boost at like 4200....its great


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> :facepalm:lol
> 
> do the 30r one.....my car is full boost at like 4200....its great


So your running the GTX?

I am full spooling this comp at about 4700. As long as the GTX35 is similar I am happy to sacrifice a bit of RPM for the power.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I was going to suggest that maybe its causing a significant pressure drop amd reducing flow


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

BMP20th said:


> So your running the GTX?
> 
> I am full spooling this comp at about 4700. As long as the GTX35 is similar I am happy to sacrifice a bit of RPM for the power.


mine is an HTA 30r not the GTX


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> I was going to suggest that maybe its causing a significant pressure drop amd reducing flow


I am now getting too much flow. I originally ran the restrictor they told me to use which resulted in lack of oil and the center section letting loose.

They told me to run without the restrictor and the inline filter and now its smoking on shifts and seeping out the inlet and around where the cold side meets the center. So it seems like too much oil pressure. :screwy:

Waiting for a phone call back now.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Bummer.... figured comp was on its game lately from all the recent users I've seen. Sounds like the PTE nightmare I went through with their journal CHRA. Good luck but so far I've gone garrett and for now I'm sold on the product :thumbup:.


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

BMP20th said:


> Thanks dude :beer:
> 
> We are back to having issues with comp again. I think a GTX3582 is in the near future.


I wouldn't.. 

According to the Evo guys; the gtx3076, and gtx3582 put out the same flow/power, with the advantage going to the gtx3076; due to much better spool 

Just sayin..


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't..
> 
> According to the Evo guys; the gtx3076, and gtx3582 put out the same flow/power, with the advantage going to the gtx3076; due to much better spool
> 
> Just sayin..


Are you sure you're not confusing that with GTX3076 vs. GT3582? The GTX3582 should be a monster...


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

suffocatemymind said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing that with GTX3076 vs. GT3582? The GTX3582 should be a monster...


Nope.. Unless you're putting down 550 WHP+, and are planning on having a 2000 rpm powerband; I'd look elsewhere. Bigger isn't always better. 

Not trying to be a 'Richard', but efficiency is key. A lot can be done with less.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nope.. Unless you're putting down 550 WHP+, and are planning on having a 2000 rpm powerband; I'd look elsewhere. Bigger isn't always better.
> 
> Not trying to be a 'Richard', but efficiency is key. A lot can be done with less.


I very much agree with you here, but I don't think there's any flow similarity between the GTX3076 and GTX3582, which is what you said...

Edit: Looks like you may have a point, not much difference between these turbos...


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Check how the gtx3582 compares to gtx3076 in this comparison thread. 

http://blog.perrinperformance.com/garrett-gtx-turbo-comparo-part-2/


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Gtx3076 was never considered an efficient turbo. Turbine from the 30series turbine was barely enough for the 76 as it was. Then they throw in a higher flowing compressor wheel at it. From what I've read gtx3076 spool time was close to that of the 35r series. If your going gtx in the ball park of that size choose the gtx3576r


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

i say a hopped up HX40 would be a good contender since it outflows the gtx30....


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Budsdubbin said:


> Gtx3076 was never considered an efficient turbo. Turbine from the 30series turbine was barely enough for the 76 as it was. Then they throw in a higher flowing compressor wheel at it. From what I've read gtx3076 spool time was close to that of the 35r series. If your going gtx in the ball park of that size choose the gtx3576r




The gt30 turbine was DESIGNED for the gt3076r aka the original 30r.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The gt30 turbine was DESIGNED for the gt3076r aka the original 30r.


Do some research on 1.8-2.0L setups in here and in evo forums. You'll find the turbine wheel will choke up before the compressor reaches its limits. GtX3576(spool should be close to that of a 30r even with the larger turbine)is a better match which is why we will never see a PPT76 billet wheel there wouldn't be a point unless we are talking about a completely different platform.

and yes I understand 30 series turbine was used for the 3076.... not sure on your point


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

3076 is just better suited for 2.2L+


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Budsdubbin said:


> Do some research on 1.8-2.0L setups in here and in evo forums. You'll find the turbine wheel will choke up before the compressor reaches its limits. GtX3576(spool should be close to that of a 30r even with the larger turbine)is a better match which is why we will never see a PPT76 billet wheel there wouldn't be a point unless we are talking about a completely different platform.
> 
> and yes I understand 30 series turbine was used for the 3076.... not sure on your point


I've done plenty of research, both online, AND via real life experience.

Thanks for your concern bro :beer:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not attempting to insult you I was simply responding to the "". I assumed you didn't understand what I trying to relay. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Budsdubbin said:


> I'm not attempting to insult you I was simply responding to the "". I assumed you didn't understand what I trying to relay. :thumbup:


Sarcasm doesn't always come across right via text :beer:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

ohhhhhh :laugh::beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Comp seems like they really want to make this work for me. I just got the turbo back from them. They went through the entire turbo...replaced all the seals, rebalanced it and they ended up opening up the return outlet feed internally to allow for a bit more flow through the bearing house. Hoping this will solve the issue. 

At least they keep re-coating the hotside with the thermal coating haha. :laugh:

Cars in the garage for the winter. I will be reworking some minor things in the bay for 2014. I am also going to begin prepping the rear end. :sly:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i want rides like asap


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

BMP20th said:


> All the wiring supplies were purchased from http://www.elementrex.com


I do want to point out for other people that read this thread that they should NOT order from this website. It seems that the guy who runs it does it part time for "fun" and took my money without shipping the product. Won't even answer emails for the past 3 months.

Keep up the great work on the build :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

MNShortBus said:


> I do want to point out for other people that read this thread that they should NOT order from this website. It seems that the guy who runs it does it part time for "fun" and took my money without shipping the product. Won't even answer emails for the past 3 months.
> 
> Keep up the great work on the build :thumbup:


Sorry to hear about that. I have edited the post to pull the site out of there. :facepalm:

I appreciate the kind words!:beer:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Got a few parts in last week.

Decided to snatch an Innovate EGT gauge and a new dog bone setup. Hopefully she will be mobile by the end of the weekend. 

Still waiting for the salt to clear off the roads here...70s all weekend and then we are suppose to get 1-3" of snow tomorrow. :screwy:


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Same boat here man 80s all weekend and it's snowing right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Ordered up one of these over the weekend.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i just want rides tonight


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

dspl1236 said:


> i just want rides tonight


:wave:


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

found some build pics from last year bump

20130824_145810 by dan the welder, on Flickr

20130824_145826 by dan the welder, on Flickr

20130824_145834 by dan the welder, on Flickr

DSC_0092 (2) by dan the welder, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by dan the welder, on Flickr

DSC_0105 (2) by dan the welder, on Flickr


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

buy the friggn downpipe wrap 

I need boost rides


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

dub tek said:


> buy the friggn downpipe wrap
> 
> I need boost rides


Haha already done.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

Update:

Started the car up last weekend. Everything seems to be good to go. Have a oil leak at the turbo return but no other apparent issues. Hopefully the new drain sizing will reduce smoking on shifts from the comp.

Should be able to get some drive time with it this weekend. :beer:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

waiting on boost pulls....


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

IMG_0908 by Josh Hippley, on Flickr

:laugh:


----------



## seagull (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, that looks great! So clean and easy to work on.


----------

